# 817 Combat Engineers to leave for Iraq



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

The unit out of Jamestown will leave for deployment on this Saturday at 10pm and head to Fort McCoy Wisconsin for training then leave for Iraq. For many this will be there second trip over, i believe upwards to 75 percent of the less than a year old unit will be headed back. We will be doing the same job as the first trip over, finding and destoying roadside bombs which has taken the most lives over in Iraq to date. The deployment should last a year.

Several members on this site will be leaving with this group so Id appreciate if you keep them and all the others in this unit in your thoughts and prayers for their safe return home and to their families. There is a send-off ceremony at 1pm on Saturday, I'd truly love to see some of you make it there if you dont have plans

My best regards

Ryan


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Prayers are with all of our troops. Come home safe.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Best of luck to all!!!!!! You will be thought of and I will see that several churchs in my area have your unit on there prayer list!! Be safe but givem HELL!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Be careful gents! Do your job, don't be stupid, and get back here as fast as you can! I'm proud of all of you! God speed.....keep in touch if you can. I will answer each and everyone of your emails if you need someone to talk to. [email protected]. You have my word on that.

Lee


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Stay safe guys, watch your butts! Prayers go out to all.

huntin1


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Good luck and thanks for your service. You'll be in my prayers!


----------



## SNOOKGUY (Apr 28, 2007)

Good luck and keep your heads down.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

good luck and thanks for doing what you do.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Best of luck and Godspeed!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'll be thinkin about ya buddy. Stay safe. Look me up when you get home. There'll be a cold one and a short reed lesson waiting for ya. God bless.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> and a short reed lesson


totally below the belt....


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Good luck guys. Stay safe and thank you for your sacrifice to our great country.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We will think of you often and wait for your return. If they made a Kevlar Double Bull blind you could take your bow with. I would love to see one of those bottom feeders with an IED run into a Thunderhead launched at 300 + fps.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a relative in that unit . I will be there to see them off on Sat. We will certainly be praying for a safe return for all.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Take care of yourself, good luck and Godspeed all of you will be in my prayers. Thank You for your service.
Best Wishes,
Duckjunky


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxx


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Good luck to all. :sniper:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

The armory is in the Jamestown Civic center in the middle of downtown. When we first found out we were leaving, I was scared/worried that we wouldnt have the support as when the first time the unit left, all of you have really helped out and have proven me wrong. Thanks for the support


----------



## skruske (Feb 25, 2005)

God Speed.









Thank you for serving so that we may be safe and free.


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

God bless all of you that will be leaving. The sacrifices that you make which allow all us to live our lives free make each and every one of you my hero. words don't allow me to articulate the depth of my thanks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You service is greatly appreciated. Let me know if you guys need some DVDs, I send to a lot of units. Stay safe.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

In my thoughts everyday... GodSpeed!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My family's prayers will most definitely be with you all!

As Jiffy stated if you or anyone else over there needs someone to e-mail or whatever feel free to shoot some to me!

[email protected]

Also be sure to send me the mailing address so I can send you all some goodies!


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

hey you aint the only one that is worried about stuff there sap..... my new wife is scared to death... but hell we are in the same platoon .. i will keep ya safe 

but hey see you tomorrow for the start of a new adventure.

And thanks to all of those people out there that support us...


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

God Bless you and your brothers & sisters in the arms. We are proud of you all...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Did anybody attend? It looked like they had an okay showing from the little I saw on the news!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm ashamed of myself, I forgot about it until I seen this post. Soon I will be hiding my own Easter eggs.
USSapper, watch your back and always remember safety first. I was once young (perhaps think that was in the time of dinosaurs) and remember thinking I was ten feet tall and bullet proof. May Gods most trusted angels stand at your side, and those with you. My niece left Saturday from Devils Lake.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

It was a hell of a send off i can tell you that. That was one feeling that i will never be able to describe to anyone, that is unless they have been there.

The feeling from inside of that bus as we drove off and to see , what seemed like all of Jamestown, there on the streets cheering for us, and what not... WOW...that is really about all we could say as we drove off.

But we will be back and around for 3-5 days before we actually "leave" for Iraq. I am sure that Ryan and myself will stop by and say hi...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, I have to get this off quick, this is the closest thing to civilization that we have come in contact with in the past 3 weeks. This place, Ft McCoy, is just a joke and what we are doing is the same, they have 1400 of us sleeping in litle 10 man huts with 16 guys in them and all their gear sleeping on cots. We have 24 showers for all of us, of which 12 broke down and the rest shoot cold water, it is so unsanitary here, it feels and smells just like Iraq even tho all the vets are saying it is much better over there. Well I got to go, thanks for the support


----------

